# SAVED (TEMP FOSTER) Columbia, SC-F,3yr,5 3mo pups



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This 3 year old named Maxine has been abandoned at her home by her owner who has been evicted. She was left to take care of herself and her 5 three month old pups (seen here) and 1 year old male pup (seen in separate e-mail). Maxine is a very smart GSD who loves to play with her balls and her frisbee. She is very friendly and allowed us to handle she and her pups. She is a great car rider. Her medical history is unknown at this time but we are checking into previous history through rabies tag found on her. She has not yet been temp tested with other dogs but is obviously great with her own pups. Immediate rescue is needed as this family is not safe here. Please contact Lisa McVety at [email protected] or Sinclair Pluss at [email protected]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

What a beautiful family....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

awwww, I wish I could take them all!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

Bumping this family up to the top


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

Please help this family!!


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

She doesn't seem to be fazed by the dog sitting on the other side of the fence next too her puppy in the one picture. They sure are little cuties!!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandon*



> Originally Posted By: lil'misterShe doesn't seem to be fazed by the dog sitting on the other side of the fence next too her puppy in the one picture. They sure are little cuties!!


Actually that is Rocky - one of hers. He has another thread. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=700788


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

Mom and pups safe with me for now until Wed. when go to permanant foster home. Rocky safe too. I stayed up until 12 midnight playing with everyone. Great dogs!! But I an totally worn out this mornng. Wish I could call in sick!!


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

Actually there is a slight correction here. They are not going to permanent foster on Wednesday but rather going to yet another temporary foster home with a NSR volunteer until they get a rescue committment. These dogs still need a committment from a rescue group. They were in danger at this abandoned home and had to be moved so we have arranged this very temporary holding facility.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

I am glad to here they are at least safe for now. Hope they get great homes soon. They look like a real joy.
I love caring for GSD's and pups. They are all a blast.
I will keep my fingers crossed for a great rescue to step up soon.
Keep us posted on there were abouts.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

I will try to get more pics tonight and get the dog to dog part of the temp test done....will post update soon!

Still need a rescue for them...please email or PM if you have any ideas.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

Glad they are safe!







Cute pups!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

Thanks to the hard work of our VGSR intake officers, Debbie and Glenda, AND to the incredibly dedicated Natasha Strain, who got up at 3:00 a.m. to transport them to NOVA, they are now safe with VGSR.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / 3 yr old Mom/5 3mo pups abandoned!*

Thank you!


----------

